# Not sure where to post this but decided to post it here...Beware, a bit sad



## Ladybj (Nov 25, 2019)

I am dealing with the loss of my sister.  She was killed by a hit and run driver while crossing the street on my birthday 60th 11/23/19.  I had a wonderful time on my birthday..I did not find out about it until the next day,  My heart is a bit heavy but I am doing ok.. as best as I can.   One thing about getting older is loosing love ones.. cant get over it, around it, below it or under it.  Although difficult to deal with, I am at Peace about it.. we had a pretty good relationship.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

*Words can't express how sorry I am  for your loss Ladybj. *


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2019)

Shocking and horrible.  My heart goes out to you.  Sudden, sad loss.  I'm very sorry.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 25, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 25, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss Ladybj.


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2019)

My greatest sympathy, ladybj.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Oh my goodness. Your sister was killed on your birthday.? I’m so very sorry for your loss. That’s terrible news.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 25, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Words can't express how sorry I am  for your loss Ladybj. *


Thank you!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Oh my goodness. Your sister was killed on your birthday.? I’m so very sorry for your loss. That’s terrible news.


Yes... on my birthday.  Thank you!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2019)

You have my deepest sympathy, ladybj.  Such a terrible loss for you.   Do take time to grieve in your own time, in your own way.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 25, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> You have my deepest sympathy, ladybj.  Such a terrible loss for you.   Do take time to grieve in your own time, in your own way.


Thank you!  Its a bit hard in more ways than one.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2019)

*I am so very sorry to hear this @Ladybj I lost my brother a couple years ago, I know how hard the loss of a sibling can be.  
Know that at this time, you have your friends here when you feel the need to vent, chat, or just check in.
You are in our thoughts.*


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 25, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am so very sorry to hear this @Ladybj I lost my brother a couple years ago, I know how hard the loss of a sibling can be.
> Know that at this time, you have your friends here when you feel the need to vent, chat, or just check in.
> You are in our thoughts.*


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Judycat (Nov 25, 2019)

Very sorry. Sudden loss is a hard road to walk. My heart goes out to you. Many hugs.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 25, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Very sorry. Sudden loss is a hard road to walk. My heart goes out to you. Many hugs.


OH MY... YES IT IS!!!  Thank you,


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2019)

Oh my Ladybj, what sad news.  My deepest sympathy, my thoughts are with you...hugs.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 25, 2019)

So sorry for your loss, Ladybj.  
How awful. Did they catch the driver?


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

Sorry, Ladybj.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 25, 2019)

That's sure a tough one



Ladybj said:


> Although difficult to deal with, I am at Peace about it


 
It's good to be cognizant of how you're doing
Great loss can try one's fabric
Never easy


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2019)

How awful for you, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2019)

Unbelievably sad, so sorry to hear your news Ladybj, my condolences to you and your family x


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2019)

FOR YOU X


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

OH no, I can't believe it Lbj , you were looking so forward to this special day, and now you will never be able to forget it and for the saddest possible reason  .
  My sincere condolences  to you and your sister's family and friends, how utterly tragic..

I hope for all of your peace of minds that they find the driver... 

May she R.I.P...


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 26, 2019)

Ladybj I am sad to read of your loss of your Sister and although I have no siblings feel empathy for you and your family. Losing our beloved is no easy road and for many agonising. One ray of hope may be that as the days progress with practicalities to tend to you will gather some strength to deal with this loss and with the help of the family cope also coming on here and sharing your feelings. I feel that good forums and this is one I am discovering are a source of comfort at times in our lives.  Take care and I am thinking of you


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry to hear the news.  Life can sometimes be a real bummer!  I often wonder about the young people today when I see them with headphones on, crossing a street & at the same time looking at the ground.  I was taught to look both ways & maintain eye contact with any drivers.  The roads & the streets are dangerous.  Where I live the problems are high speed of the drivers & the lack of any police around.  Real sad!


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 26, 2019)

Please accept my sincere condolences on the loss of your sister. This forum is a good place to talk things out. We're here for you.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 26, 2019)

I never was fortunate to have any siblings but can only try to imagine your sadness. You have my condolences.


----------



## twinkles (Nov 26, 2019)

so sorry to hear about your loss  ladybj


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

Such a shocking loss! I am so sorry @Ladybj . I am at a loss for words.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Sending lots of caring for you.  I am very sorry for that huge loss.

I am sure that many here will be thinking of you, and of her, very often.  Try to take care of yourself.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2019)

So very sad.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 28, 2019)

My condolences.

Shocking and sad. She got to live over a half century, there's something to be said right there. 

Hope she is resting in peace. Take care of yourself


----------



## 911 (Nov 29, 2019)

I apologize that I missed this post. I am sorry for your loss. Over the years, I have dealt with a few hit & runs. It’s the sudden loss of a family member that causes us the most pain.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Very sorry. Sudden loss is a hard road to walk. My heart goes out to you. Many hugs.


Yes... sudden loss is VERY hard.  No time to say your good byes.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Oh my Ladybj, what sad news.  My deepest sympathy, my thoughts are with you...hugs.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey Ladybj
How are you doing?
I’ve thought of you 
My heart breaks for you


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> So sorry for your loss, Ladybj.
> How awful. Did they catch the driver?


Not yet.. but our family is praying they do.  If not, the person will have to live with that for the rest of their life.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> How awful for you, I'm so sorry.


Thank you...


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> OH no, I can't believe it Lbj , you were looking so forward to this special day, and now you will never be able to forget it and for the saddest possible reason  .
> My sincere condolences  to you and your sister's family and friends, how utterly tragic..
> 
> I hope for all of your peace of minds that they find the driver...
> ...


You bringing tears to my eyes Holly but good tears.. thank you so much!!! Yes I was looking forward to my big 60..but I had a wonderful time because I did not find out until the next day.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Ladybj I am sad to read of your loss of your Sister and although I have no siblings feel empathy for you and your family. Losing our beloved is no easy road and for many agonising. One ray of hope may be that as the days progress with practicalities to tend to you will gather some strength to deal with this loss and with the help of the family cope also coming on here and sharing your feelings. I feel that good forums and this is one I am discovering are a source of comfort at times in our lives.  Take care and I am thinking of you


Thank you sooo much.  This forum is AWESOME!!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Sorry to hear the news.  Life can sometimes be a real bummer!  I often wonder about the young people today when I see them with headphones on, crossing a street & at the same time looking at the ground.  I was taught to look both ways & maintain eye contact with any drivers.  The roads & the streets are dangerous.  Where I live the problems are high speed of the drivers & the lack of any police around.  Real sad!


Thanks Packerjohn... its hard beyond words.. but I do have support and this forum is part of my support.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

911 said:


> I apologize that I missed this post. I am sorry for your loss. Over the years, I have dealt with a few hit & runs. It’s the sudden loss of a family member that causes us the most pain.


YESSSS... The sudden loss is more than a notion.  very hard.  Thank you.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Hey Ladybj
> How are you doing?
> I’ve thought of you
> My heart breaks for you❤


It's very hard... but I am hanging in there.  The way it happened and on my birthday... there are no words.  I appreciate your thoughts.  Thank you sooo much.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 29, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful post... Thanks for being part of my support.  You have no idea how MUCH this helps me.  I refuse to get in a depressed mood.. I felt it coming on but that's when I reach out to family, friends, and this forum.. You guys are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2019)

*My sincere condolences to you on your loss. May your sister's memory be a blessing, Ladybj. 

*


----------



## Llynn (Nov 29, 2019)

You seem to be dealing well with the awful event although the pain must be terrible.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> Thank you sooo much.  This forum is AWESOME!!



Yes, I find this forum very good with friendly helpful folk to Newbies like me who ventured here looking for a home to post my Music and general input and been made welcome.
I feel that many of us have painful experiences of losing our loved ones and bereavement and grieving takes us to another plateau and we deal with it as best we can and as Ive come to realise we just have to get on with things and taking it very slowly and adjusting and adapting to a new direction and with the help of others whether family and friends or a community also good counselling we somehow manage to shape our lives and providing we are reasonably well physically and mentally find a way forward.
Take care,  Ladybj xx


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Ladybj said:


> Thank you everyone


Still thinking of you and hoping to remind you to continue to hang in there, these weeks!


----------



## oldman (Dec 8, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss. Sudden loses are usually the hardest to accept and overcome.  It is a good thing that you and her were friends. 
My paternal grandfather died on my dad's birthday and he took awhile to get through it.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 9, 2019)

After being MIA for a few weeks.. I wanted to let you guys know I am doing the best I can.  I made it through Thanksgiving and my sister funeral. Was not easy at all.  The hurt is more than I could ever imagine because of the way it happen. They still have not caught the hit and run driver.. I am praying beyond prayers they find the person responsible.   I did an interview with our local news station.  I wanted to inform the public that my sister has a family that love her..she was not just another john doe.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2019)

So sorry to hear that Ladybj, I know it must be very hard for you.  I really hope they do find the person who did this to her, please take care, I know the holidays in particular will be very trying for you. Thank you for letting us know how you're doing.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 9, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> So sorry to hear that Ladybj, I know it must be very hard for you.  I really hope they do find the person who did this to her, please take care, I know the holidays in particular will be very trying for you. Thank you for letting us know how you're doing.


Thank you so much.  I will be glad when the holidays are over.. so not in a Jolly mood. I do understand it will take time for me to move forward.  Thanks again SeaBreeze!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Many of us have been thinking of you, and this understandably very difficult and challenging time for you.  So sorry it has all happened this way. 
It is good that you let others know in that interview.  And glad to see you come back to us, also.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 10, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Many of us have been thinking of you, and this understandably very difficult and challenging time for you.  So sorry it has all happened this way.
> It is good that you let others know in that interview.  And glad to see you come back to us, also.


Thanks Kaila...  That interview was one of the hardest things I have done.. but glad I was able to do it.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## anntaylor (Dec 25, 2019)

Dear Ladybg,   I am so sorry for your sister's death.   I lost my only sister a year ago, quite quickly and unexpectedly due to cancer, and I was stunned by difficult this loss was to me.   She was my last remaining family member (of my original birth family) and I felt I had lost the only person who has known me for my whole life--like my history had been erased.  I have no words of wisdom here, as I still feel quite lonely for her every day.   We were not particularly close the last couple of years, but there were many periods of our lives where we were extremely bonded.  I hope you heal from the as best you can.   I am thinking of you.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

anntaylor said:


> I still feel quite lonely



I am so very sorry for your loss, also, ann, and for the difficult emotions ongoing, from the loss.
I will be thinking of you,....

and I am also thinking of  @Ladybj  for how you are doing, for this week also,
and everyone else, who has losses and difficult memories and emotions, that are poingant during holiday times, i find myself too.


----------

